
New Evidence for the Strange Geometry of Thought - rblion
http://nautil.us/blog/new-evidence-for-the-geometry-of-thought
======
tartoran
Thanks for posting. This is very interesting. For whoever is interested to see
a lecture on this:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L0X9mEe9aY0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L0X9mEe9aY0)

